# Disappearing icons/symbols



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greetings to you all,

I have a problem where I can't see some icons like the input indicator in the task bar .... is empty ... it also happened when I wanted to raise the brightness of the screen, it showed the level without the brightness symbol that used to be there, 
I don't know how to fix this or what is causing this problem!

I hope that you can help me with this

I attached pics with this post to show you what i mean exactly.

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click a blank spot on the desktop and choose Personalize/Colors. Make sure you are not using High Contrast. 
scrowl down to Make *Start, Taskbar Transparent*. 
Also, Right click the Taskbar and choose *Properties*. Uncheck *Lock the Taskbar.* Put your pointer at the top of the taskbar until it turns into a Double Sided arrow, hold down the left mouse button and drag the taskbar so it only takes up a single line instead of a double. You can also put a check box in *Auto Hide Taskbar* for more real estate. Lock the Taskbar when done.


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

spunk.funk ... I tried your solution but it didn't work, still it is blank, I am wondering what is causing this? 
Thank you though for your suggestion.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like you are using High Contrast. Go to Start/*Settings/High Contrast* and choose *None *as the theme


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

No, I'm not using a high contrast settings. I checked for it the previous time, but it was the (None) selection already.

The other weird thing I noticed, every time I turn on the language input indicator, it turns back off on its own after a while, what is that?

That is frustrating really:banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you using a Windows Theme? Right click a blank space on the Desktop, chose *Screen Resolution* and Reset the resolution so that all the icons on the screen are visible.
Then go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will restore any missing system files.


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

IT is getting complicated here! 

I have done the SFC /SCANNOW CMD order and it gave me the error that some files are corrupted and can't be fixed.
I found this page online on Microsoft website, 

Input Indicator-Language bar and Windows 10 Reserve Sign Lost from the - Microsoft Community

I followed all the steps but I'm stuck in a step I wish that you help me overcome it,

The step is as follows:

CMD order To Use DISM /RestoreHealth /Source:wim Command, when they ask about the install.wim file, I downloaded the win 10 file with Mediacreationtool.exe but the file in the CD is install.esd 

How to use this file with this extension to make it work for repairing the files.

I attached a picture with this post.

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First Download and run SFCFix.exe The Tech Cookbook – Automatic SFC Corruption repair (SFCFix.exe)
After that Run* SFC /scannow *again. 
If that still has errors, in an elevated _command prompt _type 
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth *and press enter
No matter the outcome, run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

It gave me the same error again, I mean the SFCFIX.EXE, gave me the same error that appeared in the command SFC /SCANNOW

attached pic shows the error


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If that still has errors, in an elevated _command prompt _type
> *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth *and press enter
> No matter the outcome, run *SFC /scannow* again.


 Did you do the rest in the quote?


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry I didn't get you right in the first time, I did everything again, in the same sequence that you specified, but I still have the same error with the command SFC /SCANNOW .... I did attach a pic with the result

I don't know what to do next, but I hope it is not the Refresh win 10 option.

By the way, I had a back up for my computer which I did using the Burnrecovery program, can I access the content to get certain files in attempt to repair the corrupted files?


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

I wanted to do the SFC /Scannow command from safe mode, so I logged into the safe mode and there I found everything is normal and the language input indicator is there and not blank as it was, but when I logged back to normal mode, it was blank?
Does this mean anything?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a Clean Boot. If this works, then add one startup item at a time till the problem arises. 
You can also show the Hidden Administrator, and log out as you and login as the Built in Administrator. See if that improves, if so, then your profile is corrupted. Create a new User Profile and copy your files to it. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

I did both, but non of them worked, and the language input indicator is still blank. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------

